# Good to see this on American Thinker



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

http://www.americanthinker.com/2012/05/meet_sergeant_rex.html


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

The story of a military dog and the soldier's lives he's touched.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Just read that last week and it was a pretty enjoyable read.


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful story of appreciation and devotion.


----------

